# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Jerry, affordable multipurpose personal robot, Slant Robotics, home robots, Boise, Idaho, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Slant Robotics

"Jerry: An Affordable Jetsons-Style Personal Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

"Jerry" Robot Butler Intro

Published on Jan 28, 2016




> Jerry is the world's first true robotic butler. He is being created by Slant Robotics, a start-up in Boise, ID. He will be completed in 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Jerry multipurpose home robot demos

Published on May 5, 2016




> This video is to display several of the applications for our Jerry home robot. 
> 
> This video was to show the general capabilities of the robot. He was controlled for several of them.

----------


## Airicist

Building the Jerry personal robot prototype

Published on May 14, 2016




> Here was most of the process of building the Slant Robotics personal robot Jerry.

----------


## Airicist

Jerry personal robot - Kickstarter video

Published on May 14, 2016




> Jerry is personal robot that is being developed at Slant Robotics, a startup from Boise, ID.
> 
> Jerry is a robot that can get a soda, be a developer platform, or just serve drinks at a party.

----------


## Airicist

Jerry robot prototype applications and demos 4

Published on May 18, 2016




> Here is a run through of some of the best demos of Jerry, a robotics development platform from Slant Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Jerry affordable household robot overview

Published on Jun 13, 2016




> Here is a general overview of the Jerry personal robot built by Slant Robotics.

----------


## Airicist

Jerry Robot taking a walk in the park

Published on Jul 1, 2016




> We had to do some tests on the battery and control systems of our home robot Jerry. So we decided to take him to the Anne Morrison Park in Boise, ID.

----------

